# FREE Backbone. Invaluable parenting guide



## Endeavour_Press (Jul 19, 2012)

Every parents wants their child to be happy and to do well when they grow up.

But what are the qualities they need to make a success of their lives?

How can you encourage kindness in your children? And resilience and honesty? And why is having a backbone important for the healthy development of your child?

From babies to teenagers, 'Backbone: How To Build The Character Your Child Needs To Succeed' shows parents the essential steps they need to take.

Hilary Wilce describes the six key qualities that every child needs to live a fulfilled and successful life - and shows how every parent can build them in their child.

She outlines the research that shows why without a strong and flexible backbone even the highest-achieving child is likely to falter and fail.

'Backbone' is the single, invaluable guide that every parent needs to read in order to help build a successful life for their child.

Hilary Wilce is a former senior editor on The Times Educational Supplement and former education writer and columnist with The Independent. She has written about education for numerous publications, including Good Housekeeping and Mother & Baby Magazine. As well as a writer, she is a personal development coach, working with parents and executives.

Praise for Backbone.

"An excellent read for every parent and anyone working with children." Anne Coates, author of the Parenting Without Tears Series

"Putting the backbone back into our children&#8230;spot on! Why real
character trumps 'self-esteem', 'happiness' and 'cleverness' every time.
Wise, well-chosen words to help us create an emotionally healthy future generation." Oliver James, psychologist and author of 'Affluenza, Britain on the Couch', and 'How Not To F&#8230;Them Up'.

"Backbone is a very different sort of child-rearing manual, combining timeless character traits with up-to-date research. It's packed with readable, practical advice that will appeal to fathers as much as mothers." Sue Palmer, former school head and author of Toxic Childhood, 21st Century Boys and 21st Century Girls.

Hilary Wilce is a former senior editor on The Times Educational Supplement and former education writer and columnist with The Independent. She has written about education for numerous publications, including Good Housekeeping and Mother & Baby Magazine. As well as a writer, she is a personal development coach, working with parents and executives.

Endeavour Press is the UK;s leading independent publisher of digital books.

DOWNLOAD NOW: http://www.amazon.com/Backbone-Build-Character-Succeed-ebook/dp/B00FEJ1D80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381831595&sr=8-1&keywords=backbone+endeavour


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EP,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## ashleywells2417 (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree with that every parents wants their child to be happy and to do well when they grow up. One thing to consider of all parents to make their child happy  is to develop their child self esteem, because a good self esteem brings confidence in one’s own abilities, and helps in initiating and achieving one’s goals.


----------

